# My tank!!! ideas?



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

ok like pasfur said i should i'm posting about my new tank. i posted pictures. you should be able to find them. well its a 65 gallon saltwater. it has very little liverock but i'm getting more as i get more money. its gonna be a predator tank. i want at least a dwarf lion and maybe a puffer. it just started this tank up a few days ago and just have a domino damsel. which i will probably get rid of after the cycle. anyway i have a basic sand substrat and about 25 pounds of regular rock(more to come) and, as embarrised as it is to say, less than a pound of liverock(don't yell at me i just grabed a small peice today much more to come!) in equipment i have lights of about maybe 60 watts. and a single drain overflow to my ten gallon sump. then carbon and sponge things, bio balls, a smallish prism protein skimmer, a heater and a bubbler( those are designed for a 55 gallon but i might get a 10 gallon size heater extra in the winter)then the return pump with a 950 gph rating(i have it down pretty low though) ummm... thats it i guess. any suggestions on equiptment or future livestock ideas or any questions please post! thanks everyone!!!!:-D;-):roll::|:-?:-crythats the line of emotion, btw)


----------

